# Mit dem Enduro zu Weihnachten in Bielefeld



## Milschmann (14. November 2018)

Hallo Leute,

ich werde die letzten beiden Wochen dieses Jahres in Bielefeld verbringen und suche einen Local der mit mir ein bisschen die Gegend unsicher machen will. 
Kurz zu mir: Ich bin 28 Jahre alt und komme aus dem fernen Freiberg (Sachsen) angereist und fahre hier meist technisch ansprusvolle Trails mit Enduro-Charakter. Sprünge, Drops und ausgesetzte Stellen sowie starkes Gefälle sind für mich kein Problem, aber auch auf weniger anspruchsvollen Strecken macht mir radeln Spaß.
Ich nehme auch gerne Tips (und GPS-Tracks) von euch entgegen, damit ich mich alleine bespaßen kann, sofern sich keiner findet 
Also: Was muss man in Bielefeld und Umgebung denn unbedingt mal unter die Räder bekommen haben?

Viele Grüße,
Robin


----------



## criscross (4. Dezember 2018)

Milschmann schrieb:


> Also: Was muss man in Bielefeld und Umgebung denn unbedingt mal unter die Räder bekommen haben?
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Robin



dann fahr mal die Trails rund um die Hünenburg / Fernsehturm...
oder die Trails zwischen Eisernem Anton und Habichtshöhe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milschmann (5. Dezember 2018)

criscross schrieb:


> dann fahr mal die Trails rund um die Hünenburg / Fernsehturm...
> oder die Trails zwischen Eisernem Anton und Habichtshöhe...


Danke für den Tip! Findet man da ohne GPS-Files was? Oder kannst du mir sogar was zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## criscross (5. Dezember 2018)

Milschmann schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip! Findet man da ohne GPS-Files was? Oder kannst du mir sogar was zur Verfügung stellen?


wenn es zeitlich und Wettertechnisch passt, könnten wir zusammen ne Runde fahren...
die Enduro Tour hat allerdings so ca. 32km u. 800hm...


----------



## Milschmann (5. Dezember 2018)

Super


----------

